

Mozilla Paladin project is developing Gladius, a 3D game engine for browsers  - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/games/mozilla-paladin-project-is-developing-gladius-a-3d-game-engine-for-web-browsers-2011101/

======
DanielRibeiro
Along with HTML5 game conference[1], it is good to see html5 games getting
traction.

[1] <http://www.newgameconf.com/>

------
windsurfer
The game might be painfully bad, but the technology is awesome. I've been
using CubicVR, and I find it pretty good. I don't see why they had to fork it
though.

~~~
nasmorn
Really? That is good to hear, because I saw the screenshot and though "Why is
it cool when you can make ugly shit in our browser that could be shown on a
486."

------
ciupicri
It's almost useless without 3D acceleration under Linux.

------
zobzu
Crashes on Chrome for me, slow on FF (Linux)

------
loganlinn
Does this title scream "WoW" to anyone else?

~~~
endtime
Probably just those who think Blizzard invented the word paladin.

~~~
loganlinn
True, however "Gladius" is also a popular WoW interface add-on.

[http://www.google.com/search?&q=gladius](http://www.google.com/search?&q=gladius)

~~~
tomjen3
It is also a Roman fighting sword which would fit with the fight ancient
fighters theme.

~~~
ineedtosleep
It is also a Roman gladiator game from the GC-PS2-XB generation.

------
MarkPNeyer
there was a sweet turn-based strategy game called 'gladius' released around
2004. good times.

------
noduerme
More proof that Javascript 1.5 is runs soooo much faster than Flash. Who said
you couldn't write a 3D game engine with no variable types and no class
inheritance? Thanks to Apple and Microsoft, the impossible is now your only
option! Get crackin', there's a lot of good code to port backwards to a
language that should have been obsolete in 2001 if you want to target the
mobile web!

